
Covid-19_instant_tracing - aidanrocke
https://github.com/BDI-pathogens/covid-19_instant_tracing
======
aidanrocke
For more information, check this brilliant thread by Michelle Kendall:
[https://twitter.com/mishkendall/status/1239946522390867969](https://twitter.com/mishkendall/status/1239946522390867969)

